# John Deere 445 lawn tractor



## Jonathan Crank (Sep 11, 2020)

My 1993 JD 445 is not getting fuel at all. It has been parked for about 10 years and not used. I recently pulled it out of the barn to put it back in service. 
Cleaned battery terminals and installed new battery. Removed fuel pump from tank, replaced filter screen on pump, removed and cleaned inside of fuel tank, replaced fuel filter on frame, and flushed all fuel lines with carb cleaner and compressed air multiple times. 
The only problems I have found after these steps are : The ignition LED (green)light is not on and I only have about 3.25 volts at the fuel pump wire connector on pink/black wire. 
I have checked fuses and began testing voltages at the module. 
Any ideas what/where to look ? Don't want to spend money on parts to use the process oif elimination....
I have the JD technical manual and parts manual. Seems to be a billion test points.


----------

